
Gabe Newell: Windows 8 will make people "rage quit computing" - jhack
http://www.neowin.net/news/gabe-newell-windows-8-will-make-people-rage-quit-computing
======
damiankennedy
Regardless of whether you agree with GN or not some of the commenters make
good points and I wonder if MS in choosing style over substance arent making
the sames mistake as New Coke. The original Xerox vision was always multiple
windows placed side by side and each program doing a specific task and program
to program comunication. OSX was doing the besg job at this with a good amount
of style to boot. Now with this new MUI you cant even launch a program without
covering up the whole screen. Perhaps they should call it Curtains.

------
ggggit
MS: Too big to fail.

